# 2015 Subaru Outback



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Looks like a revamp. Anyone try it yet? Anyone considering it?


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

I like it, but I don't like the integrated roof rack system. Not open enough to use all my Yakima infrastructure.


----------



## mtbikerTi (Jan 15, 2004)

Unfortunately Subaru isn't offering the new Outback with a manual transmission in the USA. My wife and I prefer vehicles with three pedals so if we were looking for a new vehicle the 2015 Outback wouldn't be on the list. 

I think it looks better than the current generation, though not as good as the 2005-2009 Outbacks. I wish they would get rid of the integrated rack and go back to siderails. So much more versatile for those who really use their roof racks.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

When I was getting my 08 Forester serviced the dealer gave me an 013 outback to drive around. It was like driving a boat I couldn't wait to give it back . I don't know what I'm going to do when it comes time to replace it. The 08 forester is the last cheep fun to drive wagon from Subaru.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

My parents are picking one up next week, should get to see it and drive it in a few weeks.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

nope. the Outback roof rack is the primary reason why I will never buy one.

if that system is so good, why not have similar ones for the Forester & Impreza XV?


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Roof rack aside (which honestly, works fine for most people, even many people who complain without using it), the 2015 Outback is night and day better compared to the older car. Which was a great car on it's own.

The reason, I surmise, they don't have that roof rack on the Forester and Impreza, is those are lower priced cars, and Subaru theoretically considers the intergrated rack a premium touch that only belongs on the more expensive Outback.

That said, I don't personally like the integrated rack very much. But it totally wouldn't prevent me from buying a car. The only people who really would be at a disadvantage with the integrated rack are those people who like to have really wide crossbars- they've made the spacing adjustable so even if you need really wide crossbar spacing front-to-back, you're covered.

Manual transmission in an Outback is just done, I'm not super happy about that but most people don't care given the size of the vehicle and the fact that the CVT is wayyy better in acceleration and MPG. The 6 speed manual on the 2010-14 was garbage, I'd have taken a CVT over that every day, it was just rubbery and ill paired to the car, it sucked to drive.

Anyways, for those who haven't driven a 2015 yet, compared to the '10-'14 the handing is both sportier while being more supple (this surprised me a lot), and aside from the increased fuel economy (better than Forester now) and additional airbags, the main changes are in the amenities department... interior materials are nicer, more creature comforts, infotainment system, etc etc.

As a salesperson and Subaru enthusiast, I've learned to stop crying about what Subaru used to be. The new Outbacks are seriously nice. Legacy too. I never thought I'd get excited over a Legacy after 2009.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

My girlfriend has her choices down narrowed down to either the 2015 Outback (with the V6) or the 2015 4Runner... She loved the way the Outback drove but still has to test drive the 4Runner.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I really like my 13' Outback, drove it from the CO front range to Socal and back in April and it did real well on the mountainous route, even loaded with 2 bikes on the back and a car full of camping gear. I don't use the roof racks much, use a 1up rear rack, but I have run a rocket box up top and when I was in LA we mounted a Yakima rail to it no problems. It will plow thru a foot of snow no problem with the clearance too, also nice for rocky fireroads to get to the goods


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

Yet another car I can cross off my list. No manual transmission, no deal. I can see an automatic in a truck, but this is nothing more than a jacked up car, so it should have a manual available. Holding out for the new Golf Sportwagon, Tdi 4Motion 6 speed. That would be the ultimate ski/bike car for me.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Those of you who say "no manual, no deal", have any of you ever driven a 10-13 Legacy or Outback with the 6MT?

I get why people like manuals, I really do. If my wife allowed, I'd buy a 5MT Crosstrek for sure. But some manuals just suck. And some automatics are just great. Something like 4 out of 5 manual transmission drivers that I am selling cars to, upon learning that the automatic is noticably faster to 60 AND gets like 3-4 more MPG, will jump ship to the CVT happily. A few (I could count as one) will cling to the manual transmission Subaru because they like the manual's AWD setup over the automatic (most people can't notice a difference).

Like it or not, we are fast approaching the death of the manual transmission. So that's great to cling to them while you can, but sooner or later, unless you are cool with finding 20 year old cars and keeping them running, we'll all be driving automatics.


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

It's not just the CVT, but the whole "softening" of the Outback, plus the addition of even more technology, which in turn needs additional technology (Eyesight) to help drivers distracted by technology. It's not really Subaru's fault, they are just responding to owner requests. At some point we will have to stop calling these people "drivers" and instead call them something else. It is ironic how as a nation we don't value mass transit, yet surveys show more and more people want autonomous cars, which is where most cars seem to be heading. OK, old-man rant off. Sorry.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm trading in my 2011 BMW 335i for a 2015 Outback 3.6R...as soon as I can find one! I get Friends and Family pricing so it's not a matter of price, it's a matter of finding one! My local dealer has a couple dozen 2.5i's but ZERO 3.6R. There is only one 3.6R within a 100 miles of me and it has no moonroof or navi -- both of which I insist on.

As for the roof rack, it's funny but that's one of the things that sold me on the car. I'm going to use a hitch rack for my bike most of the time but there are a few times a year when I want to throw a surfboard, SUP, kayak, or cargo bag on the roof and the included roof rack is perfect for that. 

In fact, sitting on the beach in Santa Rosa, FL, right now, I wish I had the car. I'd rent a SUP for a half day if I could get it from the rental place to the house.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

KevinGT, just order one, it'll take about 6 weeks at this point and you can get exactly what you want.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

XJaredX said:


> Those of you who say "no manual, no deal", have any of you ever driven a 10-13 Legacy or Outback with the 6MT?
> 
> I get why people like manuals, I really do. If my wife allowed, I'd buy a 5MT Crosstrek for sure. But some manuals just suck. And some automatics are just great. Something like 4 out of 5 manual transmission drivers that I am selling cars to, upon learning that the automatic is noticably faster to 60 AND gets like 3-4 more MPG, will jump ship to the CVT happily. A few (I could count as one) will cling to the manual transmission Subaru because they like the manual's AWD setup over the automatic (most people can't notice a difference).
> 
> Like it or not, we are fast approaching the death of the manual transmission. So that's great to cling to them while you can, but sooner or later, unless you are cool with finding 20 year old cars and keeping them running, we'll all be driving automatics.


That is a great point but the main reason to get a manual Subaru is that the AWD system is different. With the automatic, the AWD is a 80/20 split that transfers power based on slippage. With the manual, the AWD system is a viscous coupling system that starts at 50/50 and distributes power from there. The ride and AWD capability are different.

With that said, your point, from a transmission point of view, is 100% correct. The manual transmission in the Subaru is nothing special. Now the Mazda manual and automatic are something else...


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

The new styling makes it look like a Toyota. How can a manual transmission feel "rubbery"? Does it feel rubbery in the 2015 WRX STI, too? Too much marketing BS going on in this thread.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Vespasianus said:


> That is a great point but the main reason to get a manual Subaru is that the AWD system is different. With the automatic, the AWD is a 80/20 split that transfers power based on slippage. With the manual, the AWD system is a viscous coupling system that starts at 50/50 and distributes power from there. The ride and AWD capability are different.
> 
> With that said, your point, from a transmission point of view, is 100% correct. The manual transmission in the Subaru is nothing special. Now the Mazda manual and automatic are something else...


Yes, but it doesn't start at 80/20 proportion. I can end up there or at 20/80.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

StiHacka said:


> The new styling makes it look like a Toyota. How can a manual transmission feel "rubbery"? Does it feel rubbery in the 2015 WRX STI, too? Too much marketing BS going on in this thread.


Due to the soft durometer bushings used on standard manuals.

STI is different,, through a combo of geometry and higher durometer bushings used

A common mod to the soft bushings was to replace it with urethane bushings

Ps on the cvt, the default split is 60:40


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Good info so far. Looks like I'm getting the new Outback for ma wife.

2.5 Engine, IMBA discount means best value around.

I have the Crosstrek XV and love it. The slower I go, the better it is!

I'm not concerned about that roof rack since it's all about the hitch rack these days. Way more economical, useable and kid friendly. In fact, I make my kids load their own bikes on hitch rack. I used the roof rack yesterday and injured my shoulder. Jeebus!!

And manual? It used to be cool but now it has less useable power, acceleration, fuel economy. Manual is cool on a BRZ and Mini Cooper but on this kind of car, it's mostly hanging on to old habits.

Here's my Crosstrek yesterday!

fc


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

thickfog said:


> Yes, but it doesn't start at 80/20 proportion. I can end up there or at 20/80.


No the automatic does start exactly that way or used to. Up until a few years ago, it was a 80% front, 20 % rear under normal driving. The AWD is electronically controlled and can go anywhere from there. This is much better than other cars that claim to be AWD, where they are 100% front and only turn the rear wheels when there is significant front slippage.

Now, I think there are more neutral (60/40 or even 40/60) electronic systems that Subaru uses, but these are more recent (and found in there larger SUV type vehicles.

The manual is 50/50. Viscous coupling. Old fashion. Works but is slower to react and can burn out quickly.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

2015 looks nice, I'd like the safety package, too.

I have a 2011 Outback, biggest drawback is the hatch opening really makes it hard to get a bike inside, even with both wheels and seat off, a real PITA. I put a 2" hitch on mine so I could carry bikes on the back. hitch is very easy to install and Subaru provides some easy to follow instructions.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

Vespasianus said:


> No the automatic does start exactly that way or used to. Up until a few years ago, it was a 80% front, 20 % rear under normal driving. The AWD is electronically controlled and can go anywhere from there. This is much better than other cars that claim to be AWD, where they are 100% front and only turn the rear wheels when there is significant front slippage.
> 
> Now, I think there are more neutral (60/40 or even 40/60) electronic systems that Subaru uses, but these are more recent (and found in there larger SUV type vehicles.
> 
> The manual is 50/50. Viscous coupling. Old fashion. Works but is slower to react and can burn out quickly.


Like I said, the CVT on the outback is 60:40.

the old 4-speed auto, was originally a 90:10 default split, later 80:20 default, to 60:40 before they killed it off in favor for a CVT.

If it had Vehicle Dynamics control (ie an older 3.6R or LGT), 45:55 default.

Yes, the manuals are viscous coupling at 50:50

minus the STI, the older models had the availability of a rear viscous coupling LSD, for rear side to side torque transfer (open front)


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

Picked this up last week to replace my '07 CX7. Used my IMBA discount, traded in the Mazda and put some cash down to get the payments where I wanted them. My Yakima racks fit well as pictured. Love the finish of the car and it's fun to drive with great mpg compared to similarly sized SUVs. Glad to be back on team Subaru.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

Vespasianus said:


> No the automatic does start exactly that way or used to. Up until a few years ago, it was a 80% front, 20 % rear under normal driving. The AWD is electronically controlled and can go anywhere from there. This is much better than other cars that claim to be AWD, where they are 100% front and only turn the rear wheels when there is significant front slippage.
> 
> Now, I think there are more neutral (60/40 or even 40/60) electronic systems that Subaru uses, but these are more recent (and found in there larger SUV type vehicles.
> 
> The manual is 50/50. Viscous coupling. Old fashion. Works but is slower to react and can burn out quickly.


I think since 2011ish, most of the subaru models switched to 40:60 ratio.

I have a 2008 manual impreza with VDC and traction control. It's a beast in the snow. The system starts out at 50:50 traction, and can move around from there, but the braking limited slip helps reign in on traction on takeoff, it simply GOES. Worlds apart better than our 2011 Rav4 system, which sucks donkey nuts compared to my subaru. Going up a steep driveway, the subaru is the clear winner.

Now whoever said the manual was rubbery, i don't think so. Miney's buttery smooth, it's quite nice. I like it better than german cars, but not as nice as honda manuals.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Test drove a '15 Outback last week while my '06 was in for service. I loved it and was surprised at the acceleration of the 4 cylinder compared to my 6 cylinder. The car was solid, is bigger then my vehicle but more efficient. To me that is a win/win. I plan to buy one next year when I will have close to 150k on the current Subi. Probably a '16 model year when I actually make the purchase.

I see someone else complained about the technology but I have no problem with that. I've had years of experience with BMWs, Volvos, Mercedes and way too many VW's which were essentially crap machines. Being a slow learner, I stuck with VW's for 25 years which shows how dumb I can be at times.

The Subaru was the first really great car I've owned. It did everything I expected and was not constantly breaking down. The handling in a couple of emergency situations caused by someone on a cell phone was excellent. The AWD gripped the road and got out of the way without any fuss. I don't need anything else. 

For driving fun, my wife has a Mini. Not practical but much closer to the sports cars of my youth then many current "sports" cars but that is a different story.

My first experience with a Subaru was my son's STi. That was one heck of a sports car!


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I finally got my Outback a month ago. 

2015 Silver Metallic 3.6R
Sunroof
Navi
Keyless

It also came with the second set of floormats (the rubber ones that sit on top of the carpet ones), rear cargo area mats, bumper guards, nets, cargo covers, blah blah.

So far, I've been carrying my bike around by dropping the back seats and putting the bike right in the back. Easy as can be (you can even drop the seats from the back without opening the rear doors. I have scrapped the idea of a hitch and a hitch rack. No need. Most of the time, I'll carry the bike inside. If I need more room, I'm going to pick up a Yakima Forklift to attach to the integrated roof rack.

I've used the roof rack one time -- to get our 10' Christmas tree home  I love the integrated rack. It will be great for the few times a year I need to carry a surfboard, SUP, kayak, Christmas tree, building materials, etc. but it will be out of the way when I'm not carrying anything.

Big change from a BMW 335i but the better vehicle for me.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Congratulations!

What size bike? I have an 06 Outback and putting my medium 26" Giant Trance is a bit tight. I know the latest Outback is larger though. I hope to get one next year but first a new bike.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Rev Bubba said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> What size bike? I have an 06 Outback and putting my medium 26" Giant Trance is a bit tight. I know the latest Outback is larger though. I hope to get one next year but first a new bike.


Small Yeti ASR-5. I probably have 4" of clearance between the front wheel and the lift gate after just tossing it in. Could probably get a 6" or more if I put it in the optimal position.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks. I'll be putting a large Santa Cruz TBLTc 29". Of course, the dropper post can be "dropped" which give a lot more room. I demo'ed a 4 cylinder and was very impressed with the power compared to my current 3.0.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I herd tht the 2015 outbck is a little lrger. I have a 2011 and putting the bike inside is a real pain, but I can only put half the rear set down. I put a 2" hidden hitch on earlier this year and use a 1upsa rack, great setup.

I tried the roof rack with the yakima product that converts but it was really awkward, the bike was tilting at an angle. The roof rack has worked great for fibre glass cargo bubble.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I'll post a pic of my Yeti in the car tomorrow so you can see the clearance.

I'm building up a small Niner One 9 singlespeed so it will be interesting to see how much tighter a fit that bike is. Eventually, I'm going to go with the Yakima Forklift. Looking at the pic earlier in this thread of the 2015 with the bike on the roof doesn't seem like it leans too far out. The integrated cross rails (again, one of my favorite features) must not curve as much on the '15 as on previous models.


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

cjsb said:


> I herd tht the 2015 outbck is a little lrger. I have a 2011 and putting the bike inside is a real pain, but I can only put half the rear set down. I put a 2" hidden hitch on earlier this year and use a 1upsa rack, great setup.
> 
> I tried the roof rack with the yakima product that converts but it was really awkward, the bike was tilting at an angle. The roof rack has worked great for fibre glass cargo bubble.


I'm surprised you had issues with the Yakima rack, put my Forklift on without any issues....fits and works great. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

I absolutely LOVED our 2006 Outback Limited (our first Subaru), still sucks we had to sell it when we moved. 

But I have had a 2006 Forester (our third Subaru) for years and I have yet to see a vehicle that makes me want to part ways with it. My wife drives a 2009 Forester Limited (which is our fourth Subaru), and it's really nice, bu t doesn't have that same feel as my Fozzy. 

I will admit the new OBW looks WAY better than the current one. But still no where near as nice as the 2005-2009 Outbacks. And if, God forbid, something ever happened to my Forester, I would look for the lowest mile 2008 Forester I could find.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

pascale27 said:


> I'm surprised you had issues with the Yakima rack, put my Forklift on without any issues....fits and works great.
> View attachment 946089
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And it LOOKS great!


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Factory cross bars are miserable for putting bike racks on to. The outside bikes always lean out and it's hard to fit even three bikes in such a narrow space.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Small Yeti ASR-5 inside with lots of room.










And my favorite feature of this car? The factory cross rails!


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

Silentfoe said:


> Factory cross bars are miserable for putting bike racks on to. The outside bikes always lean out and it's hard to fit even three bikes in such a narrow space.


Not too bad on the Subaru, definitely better than on the CX7 I just got rid off. 3 bikes would definitely fit on the roof w the middle bike facing the opposite direction. 3 front wheels might be a tough fit though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

She is a beast


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

This is a repost of mine from the 2015 Outback Review thread, but I am so unsatisfied with my outback, I'd like to let other people know about my experience owning the outback. 



Just thought I'd add my two cents in here after buying my wife a 2015 Outback Limited(I think its this trim, we got the nicest trim possible) with the 2.5L.

We've owned it for about 4 months, it has 5,000 miles on it and its been nothing but a total utter piece of crap.

800 miles, the rear main oil seal failed and spat oil out all over my garage floor. Keep in mind, this seal is supposed to last the "lifetime" of the engine.
3500 miles, both front axle seals failed and leaked.
5000 miles, the radiator cap failed and sent coolant spewing all over.

Right now it currently has this constant burning smell after warming up and will need to go back to the dealer. Maybe I'm just being cautious but can you blame me? How can you trust that car?

We purchased the Outback because it checked all the boxes, safe, good mpg, useful, good ground clearance for minor offroad capability, permanent AWD and reliability(allegedly). It also rides really nice, much better than her Lexus IS250 did and her dads Lexus GX460. I thought that even though this was the first year of the redesign, it shares the same powertrain as the outgoing model so it should be equally reliable with no kinks. MAN was I wrong.

I was actually the owner of a 2013 Subaru WRX for 2 years and it was a great car, blast to drive and never had an issue. I traded it in yesterday for a 2014 Dodge RAM hemi 4x4. The outback was supposed to be our utility car that way we didn't need a pickup and I could keep the WRX but, I just can't trust Subaru anymore. Yep that's right, it was so bad I got an AMERICAN made car. We love the outback, it's extremely comfortable, rides nice and is the best equipped car in its class but its been unbelievably terrible. I'm really disappointed because the outback on paper was the perfect car for us. I mean WTF!!!! It's not like we bought a Ford Focus or something. Also unless you're driving on a perfectly flat road with a tail wind, it will never get 33mpg. Realistically it gets about 26mpg combined.

We'll be looking at getting a Honda CRV AWD or something made by Honda as a replacement. I feel like a huge ree ree now because I recommended the Subaru to a few of my friends, and they both bought them.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

ihaveagibsonsg said:


> This is a repost of mine from the 2015 Outback Review thread, but I am so unsatisfied with my outback, I'd like to let other people know about my experience owning the outback.
> 
> Just thought I'd add my two cents in here after buying my wife a 2015 Outback Limited(I think its this trim, we got the nicest trim possible) with the 2.5L.
> 
> ...


That sucks. Really sucks. You obviously got a lemon as that specific car has a reputation for reliability. Something definitely went wrong in Indiana the day your car rolled off the line.

Is Subaru correcting the issue? I work with Subaru people (I don't work for Subaru) and they are passionate about their cars and their customers. I'd think and hope they would be all over this.

Also, your gas mileage is terrible! I'm getting a combined 25.2 with the 3.6R engine. You're only getting 0.8 better with the smaller engine?


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

ihaveagibsonsg said:


> This is a repost of mine from the 2015 Outback Review thread, but I am so unsatisfied with my outback, I'd like to let other people know about my experience owning the outback.
> 
> Just thought I'd add my two cents in here after buying my wife a 2015 Outback Limited(I think its this trim, we got the nicest trim possible) with the 2.5L.
> 
> ...


sorry to hhear that, what a bummer! Hope that Subaru takes care of you. We are considering the 2015 now, wuld hate to hear that Subaru isn't doing you right.

Years ago friends of mine bought a "brand new" outback that had constant problems. They did more research and learned that it had been in a major accident but still was below the mileage threshld that allowed Subarau dealer to sell it as NEW. They werre of course very pissed, one is attorney and thretened legal action against the dealer and they got a new car. Sometimes the dealer are shady.


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

Reviving this as I'm considering the 15' Outback, specifically the 2.5i Limited. I'd like to hear from some of you who have owned one for more than a few months. What MPG are you getting? One video review says it got 19.3 city, 30.2 hwy, vs. the claimed 25/33. Also, I see mixed reviews here on the roof rack system. Looks pretty innovative to me, but what experiences have you had mounting bikes on it? I will primarily use a hitch rack, but know that I'd want use a roof rack for the occasional road trip with friends, mounting fairly light cross country type bikes. Any other thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I have the 3.6R so I can't comment on the mileage of the 2.5. I will talk about the rack.

As I posted in my review, it's one of my favorite features of the car. I am the perfect user for that rack in that my Outback is a daily driver on a looooong commute. A permanent rack would be noisy and reduce my gas mileage during the week. But for weekend use, installing and uninstalling a rack would be a pain. So this is the perfect solution.

Deploying the cross rails takes about 30 seconds. You open a lever on one end of the side/cross rail and it release so you can swing it across. You do the same for the other side and your side rails are now cross rails. If you need more distance between the rails, the back rail can be completely removed and placed into dedicated pockets near the back of the car.

Once the rails have been changed over to cross rails, you can mount any rack you want. I use a Yakima Forklift and it mounts easily without tools or adapters. Perusing the Yakima site (I've been a dedicated Yakima user since 1988), it looks like any of their racks would work on these rails.

One complaint I heard about older models is that they side/cross rails used to have an arc to them. When deployed as crossrails, the arc resulted in bikes leaning outward from the car. I doubt there was any structural problem with that but people said it looked strange. However, the new crossrails are almost flat so there's no noticeable lean when a bike is mounted. 

Full disclosure, I don't use my rack often. On solo weekend rides, I just drop the seats and put my bike (either my 26" or 29er) in the back. But when I do need the rack, it's been very convenient. I'll give the rack it's first real test this summer when we go surfing, SUPing, and camping with gear on the roof. But, so far, it's held a bike and our 10' Christmas tree without a problem


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

KevinGT; thanks much for the response. I test drove one yesterday and was very impressed with just about everything about the vehicle, to include the crossbar system which is pretty slick. I tested a 2,5i, but just out of curiosity, what kind of mileage are you getting with your 3.6R.

Would still like to hear from any 2.5i owners.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I've got a '13 2.5L CVT, which has been problem-free (30k miles currently). On freeways, we're at 30-33mpg, depending on terrain, type of gas (winter blend sucks), and weather.

And contrary to what's been said, I hate the factory rails. Give me standard rails that I can mount Yak cross bars to (and adjust the fore and aft position). Had to give up my cargo box, because I couldn't adjust the rails. It may come in handy for those that need it once a year, then fold away for MPG savings; but for me, or any other regular users, it's a pretty crappy system.

Look at the Forester as well. When we were buying a few years ago, the Forester still had the 4-sp transmission and lower MPG. Now it's up to par with the OB. AND has proper roof rails.


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

phsycle said:


> I've got a '13 2.5L CVT, which has been problem-free (30k miles currently). On freeways, we're at 30-33mpg, depending on terrain, type of gas (winter blend sucks), and weather.
> 
> And contrary to what's been said, I hate the factory rails. Give me standard rails that I can mount Yak cross bars to (and adjust the fore and aft position). Had to give up my cargo box, because I couldn't adjust the rails. It may come in handy for those that need it once a year, then fold away for MPG savings; but for me, or any other regular users, it's a pretty crappy system.
> 
> Look at the Forester as well. When we were buying a few years ago, the Forester still had the 4-sp transmission and lower MPG. Now it's up to par with the OB. AND has proper roof rails.


Thanks for the feedback. Have you had problems mounting bike racks to the rails? That's my primary concern...can't foresee using a cargo box.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Haven't even bothered, because:

1) Crossbars feel flimsy
2) I already have a hitch rack

If I HAD to use a roof mount, I'd probably get a Yak grab bar and mount it to that. I have a Yak Loadwarrier cargo rack, but even with moderate amount of cargo, too much flex for comfort with the stock crossbars.


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

phsycle said:


> Haven't even bothered, because:
> 
> 1) Crossbars feel flimsy
> 2) I already have a hitch rack
> ...


Got it...thanks.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

ltspd1 said:


> KevinGT; thanks much for the response. I test drove one yesterday and was very impressed with just about everything about the vehicle, to include the crossbar system which is pretty slick. I tested a 2,5i, but just out of curiosity, what kind of mileage are you getting with your 3.6R.


25.1 right now. It's been as low as 24.9 and as high as 25.2.


----------



## Litemike (Sep 13, 2007)

KevinGT said:


> 25.1 right now. It's been as low as 24.9 and as high as 25.2.


Saw a new OUTBACK with a Yakima detachable foot set and bars and bike trays. Probably pretty quick to remove, and pretty sturdy. Fit into factory rack things.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I live in Atlanta and like the fact that I see very few Outbacks on the road here. It's faaaaar more unique than my 3-series BMW (seems every 5th car in my daughter's high school parking lot is a BMW). But I spent a few days skiing in Breckenridge earlier this month. Geesh...ever other car was an Outback. And, apparently, there's some sort of Subaru fraternity deal where you beep your horn when you see another Subaru. Main Street Breck sounded like taxi cabs in Times Square! beep beep beep beep beepeep beeeeeep beep beepeep beep....


----------



## dloper (Mar 22, 2015)

*WRX Cross bars flex like a worm out of hell*

I bought the factory cross bars for my 2013 WRX 5 door and attached the Yakima front loader bike carrier. I tested this with my Downhill bike and I am pissed. The amount of flex that i can see while driving seems dangerous. The weight limit for the cross bars is 167 lbs my bike is nowhere near that and the amount of flex freaks me out while driving. Do you have any suggestions? I paid $199 for the crossbars thinking it was a great deal compared to Yakima and Thule crossbars which are ridiculously expensive. But now I know why it is so cheap. cause it sucks! Any suggestions? I still have the box and i bought it a month ago. I am thinking I should return it. I want to know if it is safe and my bike is not going to end up on someone else's windshield one day. Please help?


----------



## dloper (Mar 22, 2015)

I bought the factory cross bars for my 2013 WRX 5 door and attached the Yakima front loader bike carrier. I tested this with my Downhill bike and I am pissed. The amount of flex that i can see while driving seems dangerous. The weight limit for the cross bars is 167 lbs my bike is nowhere near that and the amount of flex freaks me out while driving. Do you have any suggestions? I paid $199 for the crossbars thinking it was a great deal compared to Yakima and Thule crossbars which are ridiculously expensive. But now I know why it is so cheap. cause it sucks! Any suggestions? I still have the box and i bought it a month ago. I am thinking I should return it. I want to know if it is safe and my bike is not going to end up on someone else's windshield one day. Please help?


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Wrong thread, but consider that the Yakima or Thule bars bolt up to the same four holes in the roof. There aint a ton of threading there, enough I'm sure, but I'd be ok with some flexing, as that absorbs some of the energy deflection that would otherwise be transferred to the screws. 

I'm sure they're fine. That said I dislike them ( I sell them) and would encourage you to sell them and get some Yakkma Whispbars or Thule aerobars. 

Also: the Subaru bars on the Impreza are super easy to steal.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

KevinGT said:


> 25.1 right now. It's been as low as 24.9 and as high as 25.2.


Coming on 6 months now and still very happy with the car.

Getting 26.1 mpg now. No change in driving habits so I'm not sure why it's going up.

Issues so far:

- Rear hatch still doesn't auto-open half the time when I hit the exterior button. It's exactly 50-50 when I'm alone and it opens 100% when I'm at the dealer with the mechanic. Seriously. I opened it 20 straight times in front of the mechanic and it worked fine. 30 minutes later, in my garage, it didn't open.

- Infotainment system is slow to respond when first starting the car. I think it's the bluetooth synching my phone contacts that causes it to slow but it can be 30+ seconds before I can mute the stereo or use voice commands. Also, you can't adjust ANY stereo controls when the car is in reverse and the backup cam is on. So if I was last listening to Viking Death Metal, that's what my passengers are going to listen to as I back up.

- USB sometimes fails. Have to turn the car off and back on to get it to connect to my iPod (which is "permanently" in the car). This has only happed 2-3 times but it happens.

- I miss automatic windshield wipers.

- microphone is screwed up. No one can understand me when I'm on hands-free and voice commands rarely work. It's not my phone, as switching to earbuds makes it clear as a bell. It's gotta be the mic. I'm having it replaced next service.

One thing I forgot to add is that my dealer has 2 years free maintenance. Includes all wear items. not sure if that's standard these days (my BMW had it but it thought it was just their thing).


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2015)

KevinGT said:


> Coming on 6 months now and still very happy with the car.
> 
> Getting 26.1 mpg now. No change in driving habits so I'm not sure why it's going up.


 It's not uncommon for mileage to go up slightly as a car breaks in, also could be getting a bump from warmer weather. When the air is cold, fuel injection systems richen the mix to compensate, costs me a mpg or two in sub-freezing temps.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

KevinGT said:


> Coming on 6 months now and still very happy with the car.
> 
> Getting 26.1 mpg now. No change in driving habits so I'm not sure why it's going up.
> 
> ...


With these engines it is normal for fuel economy to go up shortly after the first oil change.

Regarding your tailgate: I always was screwing up the opening of it, but then I learned from one of my customers that you just push the button quickly and let go. Don't hold it down for even a second. Just tap it. Now it always works for me.

How many contacts do you have? If you have like hundreds, it can indeed take a while.

Your microphone issue could be indeed a bad mic- but make sure you don't have your mic level turned up past default. If it is too high it makes you sound like you're in an aquarium.

Yes, automatic wipers, my wife's 07 Mazda3 has them, how is this not standard on Subarus yet?? At least the Limiteds, come on now.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.

My phone has 350 contacts. Not sure if that's a lot or not.

I'll see if the tailgate problem is due to my use of the button. I'll try anything at this point.

I do remember turning the mic up when I first got the car. I'll try turning it back down again.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Yep turn the mic level to mid, where it is by default! I'm not sure why they allow that setting right there on the main screen during a call, it should be hidden to where you can access it if needed only.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

XJaredX said:


> Yep turn the mic level to mid, where it is by default! I'm not sure why they allow that setting right there on the main screen during a call, it should be hidden to where you can access it if needed only.


I was on a call in the car today and checked the mic setting. It was at +5 on the scale from -5 to +5. Maybe that was the problem 

thanks!


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

The higher it is cranked, it does increase the volume of your voice to the other person on the line, but it also magnifies background noise.


----------



## Stonepa (Apr 2, 2015)

*Anyone using a 4 bike Kuat NV?*

The dealer installed a 2" hitch on my new Outback when I bought it. Plan to use the hitch for my old Kuat NV 4 bike rack. Has anyone had any experience with using a 4 bike hitch rack on an Outback? I came from a Toyoa Land Cruiser with a full frame and have a concern that the unibody outback may not be able to safely, and over the long term, handle the hitch weight from a heavy rack and 4 mountain bikes.

Thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2015)

Those hitches are still rated at 1500#, your rack and 4 bikes will never approach 1/2 that weight.


----------



## Stonepa (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks. I was a little worried that the torque imposed by a long heavy rack on the car's frame itself.


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

mtbikerTi said:


> Unfortunately Subaru isn't offering the new Outback with a manual transmission in the USA.


That took it off my list as well. The Forester still does so that is still on my list.


----------



## gsa103 (Sep 1, 2014)

Forster said:


> Those hitches are still rated at 1500#, your rack and 4 bikes will never approach 1/2 that weight.


Tongue weight is what matters for bike racks. Should be rated for 150-200lbs which should be fine unless you have e-bikes.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

I have the 2013 2.5 Outback, love this car. Getting 24.6 mpg city (Albuquerque 5500 feet above sea level) Recently got just above 30 driving home from Durango.

I have 2 Thule Sidearm racks attached, no problem, seems pretty solid. Could easily fit 3 bikes on top. I use a fairly large Thule Sonic cargo carrier (for skis or camping gear) and can still fit one bike on top. 

It's really impressive off road, especially in snow and mud. I personally prefer the auto CVT off road, especially at slower speeds. IMO, manual is only useful off road if your vehicle has a low 4wd option. 

29k miles with no problems.


----------



## dloper (Mar 22, 2015)

Thank you XJaredX i returned the cross bars at the dealership, got my money back and bought the Thule aero blades and now i am satisfied. Just one bar weighs as much or more than the wobbly subaru cross bars. Feels solid and my bike does not shake nearly as much.


----------



## thambustone (Jun 12, 2015)

Got mine about 10 days ago. Loving it. super pickup for a 4 cyl. I get avg ~25mpg. Great car.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I drive a 3.6 OB...it's meh. I had a Crosstrek. I liked the car itself better but the power was pretty lacking and the cargo room was terrible. Before that I had a Focus ST. Same issue with cargo space but dang that car was fun to drive.

The roof rack is pretty horrible though. Makes me angry every time I get into my car. I've been very close several times to ordering the European rack from Japan and tearing that Godforsaken roof rack off my car and finding the engineer that designed it and shoving it straight up his arse.


----------

